# GT: Preseason Game 4: Clippers vs. Blazers 10/18



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Tues Oct 18
7:00 PM
</center>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clips are gonna steam roll em if they try,.


----------



## WHOZANE (Jul 4, 2005)

i wonder whos going to play i hope korlev gets sum playing time and yuta


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clippers win.. easy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is this game gonna be on TV? I already know the answer, but im hoping Im wrong.


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Is this game gonna be on TV? I already know the answer, but im hoping Im wrong.


yea i hope we could watch it on tv. Has any of the pre-season games been on tv so far? I dont have League Pass though.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

in the oc register it says that brand will play, but z( left- knee tendinitis) and shaun( strained lower back) are out. Also it say that kaman has a jammed left thumb, but x-rays says not serious and he still has some pain.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> in the oc register it says that brand will play, but z( left- knee tendinitis) and shaun( strained lower back) are out. Also it say that kaman has a jammed left thumb, but x-rays says not serious and he still has some pain.




Yeah looks like Brand will play and I am not sure how serious Kaman's thumb is but on clippers.com they have him listed as healthy and he will probably get a lot of time tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Anyone know if this game with be shown on NBAtv for the promotion they are doing?


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

no, only on radio


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

my prediction: 
Clippers win 91-79 with Singleton bringing down 14 boards(lol)


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

did anyone catch the pre-game commentary on the radio, ralph was talking to coach d, only got to hear them talk about the rookies.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers off to a good start, 11-2. 
Cassell with 7 and Brand with 7.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Maggette for the slam and 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette keeps getting fast breaks, this time getting fouled but missing the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with the offensive rebound and jumper.
Clippers up 20-9.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette so far is 5-5 from the FT line.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with 8 first quarter points so far. :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

24-17, Clippers call a timeout after Wilcox picks up 2 fouls in less than a minute.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a nice move that gets love from the Blazers announcers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha Cassell scores again and has 10 points, 4 rebounds with time left in the first.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette again gets a break to the basket and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:
Clippers 32
Blazers 19

Cassell with 12 points, 4 rebounds
Maggette 9 points, 7-7 from FT line
Brand 7 points in 7 minutes
Wilcox 3 fouls :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Come on Wilcox, stop picking up fouls. Number 4 on him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton block the shot to force a shot clock violation.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev is in and I think he just missed an easy bucket.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are playing sloppy right now and letting the Blazers back in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

More sloppy play, come on Clippers get it together.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken and the Clippers with 5:50 left the half have only scored 2 points in the quarter...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks Telfair's shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally Singleton scores for the CLippers.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

You're calling a good game, Weasel --- thanks.

I was just going to ask about Darius, but Ralph said he has been quiet tonight.

Carry on ...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Feel free to join in Dynasty.

Tabuse and White are in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Vinson scores with a nice shot. Brand with a monster rebound.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers need Cassell in there to spark the Clippers again but then again it is preseason and no need to win.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought we were reverting to old habits, but we still have a 9 pt lead --- 40/31.

Weasel, it's really hard to dialogue while listening to the radio --- I'm impressed at how well you're doing it ... unless you're watching it on TV?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No I am listening through nba.com. The Blazers announcers aren't great but describe it pretty well.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Miles suddenly seems ignited  DAMN ... Miles hits a 3!!!

Wilcox, do you think he was trying too hard, because of the pressure?


Suddenly ... it's a 2 pt game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Awk Miles makes a 3 pointer with the shot clock expiring. Monia scores and White with a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

White steals the ball and scores at the buzzer.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DANG!!!! That was quick ... that 2 pt lead turned to 7 just like that. 

I LOVE this new attitude ... we, so far, are not giving up our lead like we would have done before when challenged.

ALL of these guys seems to be on the same mission for the Clippers. Too bad, someone will have to go.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

White might just get his spot on the team with more preformances like he just had.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

thx for the updates weasel :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Blazers are shooting 23%
Clippers 45%

Only reason the Clippers aren't pulling away is that the Blazers are getting a lot of offensive rebounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Dynasty did you here why Mobley isn't going to play? I am assuming he is talking a veterans day off.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton has a sprained ankle but announcers say he migt be back in the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with a top of the key jumper.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Hey Dynasty did you here why Mobley isn't going to play? I am assuming he is talking a veterans day off.


No .. I didn't hear, but I would guess that's it. These games aren't really all that important for our starters, Dunleavy has already given Sam a day off. They did work extremely hard during training camp.

If he was injured, we'd know.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell still on fire after the long time on the bench, now with 14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Cassell still on fire after the long time on the bench, now with 14.



16 now..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton is out for the rest of the game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Cassell still on fire after the long time on the bench, now with 14.


Do we see a possible strategy developing? Cassell starting 1st & 4th quarters, then coming in as needed if we are threatened?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Crazy


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with an old fashion hook shot.

Sounds like a plan Dynasty.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Singleton is out for the rest of the game.



Let's hope its a minor sprain and taking him out is precautionary. We NEED him.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, Randolph can't pass. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hey, Randolph can't pass. :clap:



Nor shoot tonight>


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

:biggrin: Clips up by 9, that's good. :biggrin: 

I'm cashing in on U-cash tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Right now 
Clippers 55
Blazers 46


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good ball movement and Kaman gets fouled.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The guy said clippers by 10 lol


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Amazing shot by Maggette, some reverse.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

A beauty lol... Kaman with 7 rebounds, clips up by 12.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Has Tabuse been in since the 1st?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Has Tabuse been in since the 1st?


Don't know, but the Korean is in... though he isn't that good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Has Tabuse been in since the 1st?



Don't think so.

Kaman another rebound, Cassell with a sweet play.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

8 Rebounds for Kaman.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

With Cassell in the CLippers do very well when he isn't in they don't do well. Easy forumula.

Kaman with a long shot.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Bad pass to Maggette.... :curse:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

boom shacka lacka. oh brother. havent heard that since the 90's


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a hook shot that is good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> boom shacka lacka. oh brother. havent heard that since the 90's



Glad to see I am not the only one listening to these blazer announcers...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaman turn around hookshot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with a sweet jumper, Cassell and Maggette working well tonight.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Maggette Jumpshot made.

68-54


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McCarty with the Clippers 2nd 3!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Did I Ever Mention I Looooove Being The Better Team On The Court!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Did I Ever Mention I Looooove Being The Better Team On The Court!


Why no you didn't lol.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:
Clippers 71
Blazers 54

:banana:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, I should have bet more...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McCarthy showing that the Blazers should have picked him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good steal by Ewing and goes in for the bucket.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Weasel, you should have made the betting more fair for the Blazers, next time the Clippers should have a -16 instead. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

White breaks away from the Blazers for the jam.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Clips up by 23... I smell blowout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox finally doesn't something productive, scores and gets fouled. He Makes the Ft.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

25 points...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Wilcox finally doesn't something productive, scores and gets fouled. He Makes the Ft.



Clippers really pulling away with Wilcox making another shot. Ross with a jumper as well.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah, Mike said he's doing what he does best, running and dunking.

Whatever ... just get him involved. Something to get him excited.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok Wilcox is making me sound bad with another bucket.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Ok Wilcox is making me sound bad with another bucket.


Yeah ... leave him alone. He's going to be alright.

Tabuse back in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Tabuse with a good offensive rebounds and then a no look pass to Wilcox for the dunk!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

lets give tabuse a contract already 

sequence:

tabuse draws offensive foul on telfair

clippers miss the shot, tabuse gets offensive rebound

tabuse no look pass for a wilcox dunk


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilcox 11 pts ... all in the 4th qtr.

Sounds very active out there.

Guess Wilcox and Tabuse will bring the game home. If not,  we've got the ammo on the bench. Doesn't THAT sound good.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

LOL Ha air balls a FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with another basket, 13 points in the quarter.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Just WHAT did Coach say to him?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Just WHAT did Coach say to him?



Stop fouling sounds about right.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Stop fouling sounds about right.



Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

White with a 3, him and Tabuse will go down for the last spot.

Wilcox with a block.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

lets just sign white and tabuse already. Clippers so far have shown they can do well with no depth whatsoever for big guys


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a feeling that Dun isn't going to be able to cut Tabuse and will end of keeping 15 players. I already told you guys White is on this team and every game he proves it more and more.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> lets just sign white and tabuse already. Clippers so far have shown they can do well with no depth whatsoever for big guys



Sounds good with me.

Final:
Clippers 99
Blazers 85

Clippers dominated this one from the 2nd half.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Good game ... Better job, Weasel. Thank you.

Next game tomorrow?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Good game ... Better job, Weasel. Thank you.
> 
> Next game tomorrow?



Yeah, against the Sonics.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

from what i heard korolev can get to the basket, but just cant finish yet. finished with on assist and one rebound. good game though


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Clippers dominated this one from the 2nd half.


this was the clippers problem last year

if they can do it this year than they are a lock for the playoffs and hopefully the pacific crown


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hopefully Singleton is alright after going down in the game with a sprained ankle. Also NDong and Reiner did not play, one is to assume they are cut.

PS: Guests who are viewing, Sign up!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I got some money, I got some money.


I'm glad the Clips one, I betted on them.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

damn i missed the game(even on the radio)i guess i got some reading to do


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I was in class, I missed it. Oh well, sounds like a great game. I knew they were gonna blow em out. Next will be the Sonics, lets see how they look after fumbling thier roster this offseason. Clippers are gonna steam roll em to I think, especally if Mobely actually plays..


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice job Weasel! :clap:


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Wilcox with another basket, 13 points in the quarter.


Teaches me to start heckling the guy in the 4th quarter. Cassel was my target for the first half but he didn't play much beyond the 1st half. When Cassel when out I decided to heckle Wilcox then he started throwing it down on the Blazer players' heads. :curse:


----------

